# C70 firmware Update adds 4K and 1080p Cinema RAW Light recording



## canonnews (Mar 24, 2022)

> Canon has announced a firmware update to the C70 to provide Cinema RAW light internal recording for 4K and 1080p recording.
> Also according to CineD, you can record in both Cinema RAW LT (up to 4k 60p and ST (up to 4k 30p) modes and also HQ mode but up to 2K in an s16 crop.
> You can download the firmware update here: Canon Europe  Canon USA
> Firmware Version 1.0.3.1 incorporates the following fix and enhancements:
> ...



Continue reading...


----------



## Gazwas (Mar 24, 2022)

This is an amazing updade for the C70 and make me seriously think about getting one.

Initial tests in both RAW LT and ST look sooooo good. I'd probably consider shooting RAW LT all the time if I had this camera and skip the already great XF-AVC codec.


----------



## Besisika (Mar 24, 2022)

Can we get the 1080p on R5? Is that possible?


----------



## Rofocale (Mar 24, 2022)

This is brilliant. Just had enough time to play around, but the RAW LITE 12 bit files are simply beautiful. The dynamic range of the DGO sensor out does my R5’s 12 bit ProRes 5K RAW output by miles. Very glad I held on to my C70 now. If the next R5 update sorts out the autofocus issue, then I’m an all-round happy bunny.

If I was going too ask for anything as an addition, it would be ProRes RAW 12 bit external output from the C70 to the Ninja V+. I prefer the lack of noise reduction and Final Cut Pro compatibility of ProRes raw files. Can’t see it happening, though.


----------



## EOS 4 Life (Mar 24, 2022)

Besisika said:


> Can we get the 1080p on R5? Is that possible?


It isn't.
The R5 C does not even have that


----------



## EOS 4 Life (Mar 24, 2022)

Rofocale said:


> If the next R5 update sorts out the autofocus issue


Are you still having autofocus issues even after firmware 1.5.2?


----------



## Rofocale (Mar 24, 2022)

EOS 4 Life said:


> Are you still having autofocus issues even after firmware 1.5.2?


Yeah, apparently if you roll-back and re-install (repeat as necessary) you stand a better chance of it working, but I don’t have the will power to faff around. At least, not at the moment. 1.5.2 was supposed to fix the issue, but, in my case, it actually made it worse.


----------



## jam05 (Mar 24, 2022)

Rofocale said:


> This is brilliant. Just had enough time to play around, but the RAW LITE 12 bit files are simply beautiful. The dynamic range of the DGO sensor out does my R5’s 12 bit ProRes 5K RAW output by miles. Very glad I held on to my C70 now. If the next R5 update sorts out the autofocus issue, then I’m an all-round happy bunny.
> 
> If I was going too ask for anything as an addition, it would be ProRes RAW 12 bit external output from the C70 to the Ninja V+. I prefer the lack of noise reduction and Final Cut Pro compatibility of ProRes raw files. Can’t see it happening, though.


Did you write Canon support? If you are a C70 owner they should respond within a day or so. It helps if you write your same concerns to Canon directly.


----------



## Rofocale (Mar 25, 2022)

Important update: canon support have just confirmed that the C70 outputs RAW via HDMI. Great news for those of us with external recorders.


----------



## p231 (Mar 25, 2022)

Rofocale said:


> Important update: canon support have just confirmed that the C70 outputs RAW via HDMI. Great news for those of us with external recorders.


Please confirm that is working, otherwise it is just fake... it wasn't announced b canon.


----------



## Rofocale (Mar 26, 2022)

Jesus, no need to be so damn rude. It’s not fake, the C70 outputs to HDMI whatever your recording settings are. It even says so in the updated manual. Don’t believe me? Contact canon yourself instead of calling other people liars. 

There is a problem for Atomos owners, however. I contacted Atomos and was told initially that they’d be able to record RAW from the C70 to the Ninja V+, but was then contacted by another member of their support team who apologized and said that they’d need to release a firmware update before they can record Canon RAW LT or SD coming from the C70.

I imagine it’s because the Ninja isn’t familiar with that particular “RAW” codec.


----------

